# How to sell and ship German blue rams?



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello APC.
My friend and I with joined forces have set up a German blue ram breeding room.
(I will post some pics of the GBR and room later.)
It is up and running smoothly for 2 months now and we have a large amount of GBR on our hands.
The question I have is what to do with all of them? We did not expect them to breed that fast.
LFS only takes 5-10 at the time, when we need like 50+. 
I know that there is a website, like aquabid.com, that people use it to sell large portions of life stock.
Are there any other sites people use to sell large portions?
One more question, we live in Minnesota and it is cold up here, what are the shipping methods for life fish? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Window7 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Question*

If ur not selling dont post here.
Plus u need a price...
And again this aint a question section


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Question*

I am sorry.
where should i post it?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Question*

I would think here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fish-planted-aquarium/

Just an FYI, this is a plant forum, so breeding/shipping of live stock isn't going to get the subject matter experts that a more subject aligned forum would bring. Many breeders avoid plants all together so they can focus on giving the fish their ideal water conditions.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I've moved the thread to the appropriate forum, and changed the title so members will know what the question is. When titling a thread, try to be as specific as possible. That way you are more likely to get responses from people knowledgeable on the topic.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you, Michael


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

selling them is the hard part, shipping is pretty easy, lots and lots of how toos out there from both hobbists and professionals. as for selling there are 3 main place i would go, forums, aquabid and ebay. of the 3 forums are by far the best method. less bs. etc etc.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

There is always an issue with selling to local fish stores. First off expect them to pay you roughly 1/4 of what they well them for. Secondly if there are multi stores in the area most try to avoid caring the same sock as there competition. Next in most stores cheap sells better than expensive. They can sell 20 fish for $1.00 each in 1/10 of the time it takes them to sell a $10.00 fish. And Lsat they need to conserve on tank space and hate to take the risk of getting shish to tie up a tank for a long period of time.

Shipping is easy. Styrofoam boxes inside a cardboard box to stabilize the temp. Avoid shipping when your weather and the other parties weather is below 40 degrees or over 80 degrees. The US post office will ship for you overnight to probably 80% of the country. The rest of the country is usually in two days. Some private carriers will NOT ship any livestock.


----------

